# Your first texture



## morien (Sep 23, 2010)

What was it? How did it turn out? I've watched a bunch of California Knockdown ceilings get sprayed but never done it myself....I just clean up the mess haha..... any advice?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

There are some decent videos on youtube.
________
Buy Glass Bongs


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

I did my first knockdown without any help. And it looked good I got problems with popcorn spray It is still more complicated for me to do popcorn. http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

started out spottin nails,boss told me my nail spootin looked like a shty skip trowel:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> started out spottin nails,boss told me my nail spootin looked like a shty skip trowel:blink:


:lol: Now that's funny ! :thumbup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

My first one was kd one rather large basement remodel. I was in charge, had a helper, took us like 4 hours with the wagner power tex sprayer. Boss came in next day and said it was way too thin! :blink: the boss completely re textured the whole thing himself, boy was he pissed lol can't believe I wasn't fired :thumbsup: I don't do kd anymore cough, cough


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

We did alot of knockdown that was back before the 2' plexi knifes came out. You had to knockdown with a 10'' knife. Not everyone could do that without leaving lines everywhere. Now I even let the occasional homeowner knockdown closets with the plexi knife just to show them how easy it is now. We also done alot of stomp or stipple textures.
I was fortunate to have a good teacher he made sure I could do every aspect of job in case I had to be on my own. I think if he hadn't gotten out of the business I would still be content working for him.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

My first texture was a slap (what some of you fellas call a stomp with a double crow's foot brush...I just call it a slap brush). Boss sprayed it on and I ran around like a crazy person beating the hell out of the walls.....and then he told me to randomize my pattern Perfect lines of brush straight down the wall :laughing: My first skip trowel was even worse, but he started me in walk-ins. Now my skip is a thing of beauty (light and delicate with nary a start mark to be found)...but not as nice as one of the guys I work with....although, his takes 4 times longer (at least) to put on:blink:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

*my first texture*

Just sprayed my first ceiling yesterday, almost a shame as it looked great after I primed it. Used an enforcer backpack sprayer that i picked up last week for less than half price (the sales guy thought you had to open it up to fill it and didn't know you could use a pump so no body wanted it). I think it turned out pretty good, I borrowed my buddies compressor that says it puts out 6.5cfm at 90 but it would only hold about 45 when I was spraying, next time I'm going to rent a marshal town douflex from the supplier and give that a go.


----------



## OliverKBell (Mar 31, 2012)

I sprayed a course texture popcorn for my first spray. It was to match existing texture but, didnt match well at all. I scrapped it down and resprayed for a second time and turned out well. I have since had my hands in a few knock down projects and sprayed several orange peal textures. I have matched up brush textures. Its a new experience every time it seems.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

My first texture I ever did, was a medium popcorn texture on a ceiling of a condo that had water damage from a tropical storm. 
It looked good from my house. :laughing:

Speaking of first textures. My daughters first texture was knockdown when we did some remodeling in her room. 
She was 8 in this photo. She's 17 now.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

My first texture was so good and i was so suprised to that but 2nd and 3rd i started like everyone 
http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I started with a slap brush. My pattern was so random the guy i was with was like what in the world. But then looked at it then said looks good.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Since i started out working in drywall texture using big portable rigs, our bosses would teach us to spray in garages and back porches since they were not as "important" as the rest of the house. back porches tended to dry fast anyways so there was always an excuse if it looked messed up. Once they felt we were ready, they let us loose in the house. Nothing is more exciting than watching a newbie try to turn off the stater while spraying at the same time. still brings chuckles to my mouth. hehehe many condos, timeshares, houses, popcorn removals and repairs later, I gave up my business in october 2011 because i got so sick of people screwing me out of money on jobs i would do that i was having trouble living. I live in Pennsyltucky now drilling for gas. I get a paycheck every two weeks. Its great!


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine was a KD in a bathroom..about 100 sq ft...I was sooooo cool back then


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

catisred said:


> to install a ceiling
> *How to Install Shenzhen Excel Drop Ceiling Tiles*
> Suspended ceilings are secondary ceilings, hung below a room's primary, structural ceiling. They are also commonly referred to as drop ceilings.
> A standard drop ceiling consists of metal grid, called T-bar, that is hung (suspended) from the primary ceiling.
> ...


DOH!:blink:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> My first texture was a slap (what some of you fellas call a stomp with a double crow's foot brush...I just call it a slap brush). Boss sprayed it on and I ran around like a crazy person beating the hell out of the walls.....and then he told me to randomize my pattern Perfect lines of brush straight down the wall :laughing: My first skip trowel was even worse, but he started me in walk-ins. Now my skip is a thing of beauty (light and delicate with nary a start mark to be found)...but not as nice as one of the guys I work with....although, his takes 4 times longer (at least) to put on


Sounds like my first day texturing. My boss was rolling like a banshee (of course) and I was running after him stomping like my hair was on fire. One of the guys who taught my boss was there helping us out that day. He was this way cool old black dude we all called Homey. Here's the thing - Homey talked _just_ like Chef  He was showing me how to stomp and he was like "Yeah, that's it! Just slide dat pole through yo hand like you masturbatin'!!" 



16 years later I remember that like it was yesterday?? Funniest guy ever :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Masturbatin on the ceiling - you still got it Br549 :thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Masturbatin on the ceiling - you still got it Br549 :thumbsup:


That's what I think a regular stomp texture looks like :lol: but that's the land I live in, it's everywhere. I'd rather see it smooth, or at least a knocked down stomp looks good. I think a regular stomp makes a nice house look like... a nice apartment? :blink:


----------

